# Small Prep Kit



## youngridge (Apr 14, 2017)

I recently put together a small prep kit. Something for the basics, water and fire. Like I stated I wanted something small, to keep in the vehicle and move easily. This prep kit was inspired by one of Angery Americans post on his website.

For the box I bought an adventure survival kit box by Best Glide ASE(7.3"x4.6"x2.3"tall). It is water tight.

So far I got the Sawyer Mini Filter, with the bag that comes with it and an additional Evernew Water Bag 900mL.

Swedish Fire Steel 2.0(already have one and really like it, but bought an additional for the kit)

A BIC lighter
Small 2" Pocket knife
Spare boot laces
2 small craft wire rolls, not even sure the gauge or how long, something I found in the shop

Things to add that I know will fit
Aspirin
Ibprofen
Acid Reducer
Finger nail clipper

What didn't fit was the syringe for blowing back the debris on the Sawyer Filter.....

Maybe I am asking for too much, but for the small kit it does pack the essentials...just wish it had a little bit more room for some additional water storage, a small flash light, space blanket(North country gets cold, but I do have a winter survival kit in my vehicle so that does have it), some sort of small first aid kit etc...

As far as protection I have my permit to carry and practice that anytime I am not sleeping for the most part. But that being said I do have a small LCP I wouldn't mind in there or a smaller 9mm.

What is everyone else using for a smaller kit? or even a fanny pack for that matter? What additional items would you pack?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

youngridge said:


> I recently put together a small prep kit. Something for the basics, water and fire. Like I stated I wanted something small, to keep in the vehicle and move easily. This prep kit was inspired by one of Angery Americans post on his website.
> 
> For the box I bought an adventure survival kit box by Best Glide ASE(7.3"x4.6"x2.3"tall). It is water tight.
> 
> ...


First off, get rid of the Water Filter and Bag, carry that somewhere else and replace it with some Water Purification Tablets. The Fire Steel, put that in your Pack and replace with a Half Dozen Water Proof Strike anywhere Matches. Throw the Bic Lighter away, or put it in your Pocket. Replace the Pocket Knife with a couple of single Edge Razor Blades, put the Pocket Knife where it belongs, in your Pocket. Instead of the Craft Wire, roll up about 50' of Fishing Line and add some Hooks. Choose one kind of Pain Killer, get rid of the Acid reducer and replace with some Bandaids and a Packet or Two of Antibacterial Ointment, and forget the Firearm, put that on your Hip or in your Pocket. As you said this is a small Kit meant to get you from Point A, to Point B where you have access to more advanced Gear. If you must have more "Stuff" get a small Shoulder Pack.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Obviously we all have different views, I don't do as well as I should at consistently carrying a kit mostly because I go to work twice a week with my wife and she doesn't get it at all, carrying my work bag, the baby bag and another bag gets a little crazy. That being said my goal is to get home, no short task, work is on a different mountain than the one we live on with a 45 minute drive through mountain and farm land. We own work and it has an apartment upstairs so other than animals at home we don't have to leave, if shtf I want to be home. 

For getting home my biggest priorities have always been a weatherproof jacket, water/filter, walking/hiking shoes, a days food, large knife for shelter making and a pistol.

Sadly with the wife it's mostly gone to the pistol, always have a small knife, did talk the wife into getting an assault pack for the diaper bag and she normally carries at least part of a case of water in the car and we always have some means to carry the boy. I just wish I could get her to stop running the car until the fuel light came on


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

PS. As far as medical goes we work at a veterinary clinic so we have more medical supplies there than at home, she does always keep a blanket in the car and since we have an apartment, there are additional blankets. We do have some gas there for mowing and blowing but since this came up I should get another gas can or two for just in case all the gas stations are closed.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have mini kits
1)
Magnifier, matches, folding knife, 6 ft tape measure, small magnet, lighter, sting & duck tape.
2)eraser,two old credit cards, clip, 14 gauge trip/snare wire, magnifier, lip balm, magnet, folding knife.
3)lip balm w/green tape & orange ribbon,small magnet, eraser,magnifier, 3" X 2" cutting board, folding knife, matches, striker & rod, two clips.
4) fire kit with matches, lighter, striker & rod, magnifier, fat wood, cotton ball, tinder 
(pencil size)wrapped with tissue paper.
5) small first aid kit.
These kits are to organize small items for easy packing or unpacking 
I keep knives, tool box, & BOB , water in my truck, no gun.
I pick up mini compact tool kits when I find them, because I do not believe we will lose all of the tech after the fall. I collect old hand tools,anything used before 1901 or so.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Add a needle and some good nylon thread.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Now you are all making me think I need a mini kit. STOP IT! I am still working on two new bail out bags and a Keto MRE system.


----------



## youngridge (Apr 14, 2017)

camo2460 said:


> First off, get rid of the Water Filter and Bag, carry that somewhere else and replace it with some Water Purification Tablets. The Fire Steel, put that in your Pack and replace with a Half Dozen Water Proof Strike anywhere Matches. Throw the Bic Lighter away, or put it in your Pocket. Replace the Pocket Knife with a couple of single Edge Razor Blades, put the Pocket Knife where it belongs, in your Pocket. Instead of the Craft Wire, roll up about 50' of Fishing Line and add some Hooks. Choose one kind of Pain Killer, get rid of the Acid reducer and replace with some Bandaids and a Packet or Two of Antibacterial Ointment, and forget the Firearm, put that on your Hip or in your Pocket. As you said this is a small Kit meant to get you from Point A, to Point B where you have access to more advanced Gear. If you must have more "Stuff" get a small Shoulder Pack.


Yea going to a small shoulder pack would be best I think, or having both.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

youngridge said:


> I recently put together a small prep kit. Something for the basics, water and fire. Like I stated I wanted something small, to keep in the vehicle and move easily. This prep kit was inspired by one of Angery Americans post on his website.
> 
> For the box I bought an adventure survival kit box by Best Glide ASE(7.3"x4.6"x2.3"tall). It is water tight.
> 
> ...


Cut the syringe down and glue on new finger tabs.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

A Mini Kit is just that, Mini, such as a small Bandaid or Altoid Tin. The Kit should be small enough to secure in your Pocket or on your Belt, and not easily lost. A Mini Kit Focuses on the bare minimum of basic Survival. This Kit, along with a Stout Knife, also attached to your Belt, coupled with some basic Survival Skills, should enable you to Survive until you can get to more advanced Gear, or are rescued.


----------

